
A biomimetic robotic platform to study flight specializations of bats - chopin
http://robotics.sciencemag.org/content/2/3/eaal2505.full
======
chopin
Related video
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfwX6X4Nx20](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfwX6X4Nx20)

